# Mit JAXP in eine Datei schreiben



## Guest (16. Aug 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe schon mit der Suchfunktion im Forum gesucht, bei Google gesucht und in dem Buch Java ist auch eine Insel nachgesehen. Aber ich habe nirgends etwas nützliches gefunden. Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen.

Ich habe folgenden Code:

```
DocumentBuilderFactory factory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance(); 
        DocumentBuilder builder = null; 
        Document doc = null; 
        try { 
            builder  = factory.newDocumentBuilder(); 
            doc = builder.newDocument(); 
        } 
        catch (ParserConfigurationException e) { 
            System.out.println("Could not create Document: " + e.getMessage()); 
        }
        Element root = doc.createElement("nent"); 
        Element desc = doc.createElement("Desc"); 
        Element age = doc.createElement("Age");
        Element res = doc.createElement("Res");
        
        desc.setNodeValue("firstNameVal"); 
        res.setNodeValue("lastNameVal"); 
        
        root.appendChild(desc); 
        root.appendChild(age); 
        description.appendChild(res);
```

Jetzt möcht ich das Dokument doc in eine XML-Datei schreiben. Weiß vielleicht jemand wie das geht?


----------



## Malu (16. Aug 2006)

http://java.sun.com/developer/codesamples/xml.html

da sind einige Beispiele die dir weiter helfen sollten


----------



## Gast (17. Aug 2006)

So funktionierts:


```
try{
        	Transformer transformer = TransformerFactory.newInstance().newTransformer();
        	DOMSource        source = new DOMSource( doc );
        	FileOutputStream os     = new FileOutputStream( new File("hallo.xml") );
        	StreamResult     result = new StreamResult( os );
        	transformer.transform( source, result );
        } catch(Exception e){
        	System.out.println("Transformation Error");
        }
```


----------

